# XD Extreme Digital Cinema



## nathometheatre

Hey my fellow hometheater friends,
A good friend of mine called me tonight telling me about this new technology at a few retail theaters out there now called XD Extreme Digital. Although I prefer my own home theater to almost any retail theater, this is suppose to be an incredible experience! The seating is lined with Subs underneath, speakers everywhere in the ceiling, and the typical side and rear surrounds as well. The screen is 70' x 40', and I can't wait to experience this. There's probably one close to you or coming your way soon.
Here's a link to one in my area so you can at least read about their new tech. Thought you all might find this interesting anyway. http://www.cinemark.com/XD.asp .


----------

